# Anaconda Fortress Giant 2 Mann Karpfenzelt nur noch 339,95€



## raubfischjagd*de (13. Juni 2013)

Fortress Giant

Baugleich mit Fortress, unterschiede ..

- Inkl. 10 Abspannleinen - 21 Anaconda Metal Tent Pegs



Material: 210D Nylon

8.000mm Hydrostatische Wassersäule Masse: 410 x 350 x 205cm



Tasche: Hergestellt aus 600D Nylon inkl. wasserabweisendem PVC Coating

 Grösse:

132 x 23 x 23cm



 Gewicht: 20,5Kg

Einfach aufs Bild klicken


----------

